# Visa for postdoc work



## lavagirl_nz

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum. I'm a kiwi girl, finishing off my doctorate in Italy and I have been offered a post doc at another university. Which is great, especially in this economic climate. But I am starting to plan things and I can't get a straight answer out of anyone... What visa will I have to get to work as a post doc. I guess it will not be a student visa... A national visa with permesso di lavoro? I am pretty sure I will have to return to NZ to get this done too. But does anyone know of a way around that?

Thanks guys,
Angela


----------



## BBCWatcher

I think I found the relevant information here (in Italian). To summarize, according to that article there's a special visa and residence permit process for qualified researchers (which covers at least many postdocs). Your new institution needs to follow a process to apply electronically with the Interior Ministry. Once approved, if you already are in Italy with a valid residence permit (which you are), you can get a new residence permit reflecting your new status without having to leave Italy and without getting a visa.

Your position isn't subject to subordinate employment quotas according to the article, quotas which are near enough to zero now. So that's great.

Anyway, if the information in that article looks like it fits your situation I'd recommend asking your new institution/university to read the article and to get the process started on their end.


----------



## lavagirl_nz

That is awesome, thanks BBCWatcher. And good news. I was worried about the quotas. Unfortunately, my student visa and permesso would have run out by the time this happens so I will be on a tourist visa, which is probably not sufficient... But we can see...

Thanks very much again.


----------

